# Other Programming > SharePoint >  How do you modify Logging Out of SharePoint?

## kimsmith7752

We use sharepoint for our portal. 
After logging into the portal then eventually you can "sign out". 
according to one of the programmers, he said that is a canned routine within sharepoint.
Anyone know how to modify the way sharepoint does the sign out?

----------


## Brad Jones

Admin: Moved this to its own thread.

----------


## Hack

Are you using SharePoint designer on your site(s) and are you familiar with using ASP.NET?

----------


## kimsmith7752

> Are you using SharePoint designer on your site(s) and are you familiar with using ASP.NET?


Yes to designer and no to asp

----------


## Hack

Before doing anything else you must remember that is SharePoint limited in the role of portal.     In fact, it is a poor excuse for a portal although many, many IT departments within companies use it that way.    It is, and was, constructed to provide BI (Business Intelligence) solultions.   The login/logout, as your programmer suggested, is a canned routine.    However,  without writing some programming code (typically in ASP.NET) you are limited in your replacement options.

Having said that, play around with this.  Edit your site in sharepoint designer (Site Action -> Edit in sharepoint designer).   You should see a whole lot of options.

From there you should be able to change the default masterpage to accomodate a new look and feel.    It is likely you will want to hide most of the stuff on the default master page.   More importantly, here is the place where you can override your existing CSS file(which, I suspect, is the default one that SharePoint gives you).

Now you can add web pages to the site that will conform to the new masterpage, and thus you can use all the sharepoint power (web parts and even embedded html code) keeping the look and feel you have implemented on your master page.

I would strongly suggest copying your site over to a test environment (if you don't already have one in place) before you start messing around with the master page and/or custom login/logout solutions.   Although SharePoint is good about asking you if you want to send items to the recycle bin it is not always good about following your wishes.

----------


## timpaine9920

Solution: After you have logged on to a SharePoint site, you might want to sign out. You do this by clicking the [your name] link at the top of the page to open a drop-down menu and then selecting Sign Out from the options. After you click on that option, the window shows a message that you have been signed out, and it closes itself if your browser allows it to.


I hope this solution helps!
Tim Paine

----------

